# Dropped my chain in traffic. Brakeless. eeks!



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

riding the brakeless wonder yesterday through downtown L.A. I'm approaching a bus at the curb picking up passengers so I veer left to go around him.

As soon as I get past the front of the bus I hear the driver gas it, so I stand up to keep ahead of him and Zing!, no chain. No brakes, no power, no nuthin. Just me coasting in the middle of the street with 2 busses now on my right and I'm trying to get over to the curb. I'm signaling right with my right arm. I can hear my chain dragging on the pavement. Super.

I finally get a hole shot and make it over, then had to use the ol' "foot on top of the rear tire" maneuver to stop the bike.

I was planning on riding another 12 or so miles home but I was pretty shaken up, called it a day and hopped on the subway.

I chalk that one up to a too-slack chain mixed with a quick sprint. I could have come out of it (or not) with much worse results. I'll take that as a freebie and watch my bike setup a little closer from now on. 

just happy to be here, 
HW

PS - no I'm not putting a brake back on.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> HW
> 
> PS - no I'm not putting a brake back on.


Hey, at least you will be cool... no matter what happens.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> No brakes, no power, no nuthin. PS - no I'm not putting a brake back on.


You're poster boy for Wikipedia's Natural Selection entry!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*being fabulous*



filtersweep said:


> Hey, at least you will be cool... no matter what happens.


It's L.A. babe, image is everything.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> It's L.A. babe, image is everything.



Cool blog.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*had the opposite happen to me once*

I'd been commuting on my fixie for so long...one not-so-awake morning the fixie had a flat, so I just grabbed my road bike and headed out.

coming to a stop, I started to backpedal to slow myself....brain not working...hands are on the tops...why am I not slowing down??? Wham! I wedgied myself into the back of a truck at about 3 mph, felt like an idiot.


----------



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

*You see, H-wood...*

...that's why fixie riders are supposed to get Jedi training before setting out on the road. That way, you could've just applied the Force in a rearward direction and come to a stately halt without all this foot-on-the-rear-tire poopypants. Sheesh... 

ECB

P.S. Glad you made it though all that in one piece.

P.P.S. As Yoda might have said, "Brake it I would." Good fixed-gear humorists are hard to come by.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> ..........
> 
> PS - no I'm not putting a brake back on.


OK, hope you repeat that the day you drop your chain going down a steep hill, just before you get run over by a bus.....

BTW, your a idiot.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> I was planning on riding another 12 or so miles home but I was pretty shaken up, called it a day and hopped on the subway.
> PS - no I'm not putting a brake back on.



Too shaken-up to ride home, but not too shaken up to install a basic piece of lifesaving componentry once you got there... 

Ah well, to each his own. Thank you, Charles Darwin.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Next to the idjits in PA riding their Harley's sans helmets. My kids refer to them as "organ donors."


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Dude--I'm glad you're ok, but "shaken up" means that something in the back of your brain was saying "this sort of thing can go horribly wrong, so I'm sending strong visceral signals in an attempt to discourage it in the future." Listen to the old lizard brain--it don't know style from a hole in the ground but it wants to live and can help you do the same.

Let's say a brake seems useful only every third ride, really useful only every thirtieth ride, and critically useful only every three hundredth: is it really that heavy or that ugly that you don't want it when you need it? It's your can and your brain pan, but IMO public streets are not velodromes and I don't know anybody who can elbow a hummer out of his line.

Peace.


----------



## Fred_Litespeed (Aug 6, 2004)

Heh-heh. I enjoyed the blog too - especially your protest night. There are some strong opinions about brakes here eh? It seems that perhaps some people actually care about the safety and health of a fellow cyclist, and then there are a few who are just insecure or something and need to feel righteous and impose their views on others...don't let it stop you from posing... I mean posting.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Fred_Litespeed said:


> It seems that perhaps some people actually care about the safety and health of a fellow cyclist, and then there are a few who are just insecure or something and need to feel righteous and impose their views on others


To each his or her own. I don't always wear a helmet, and I'm reminded quite often by people who purport to know better than I that wearing a plastic hat with lots of big holes in it will apparently save my life someday. I have riding buds that ride brakeless, and I never give them any sh!t about it, even though I don't understand why they wouldn't at least put one on their bike. You don't _have_ to use it! I just think that it would be nice to have it available when you're about to be flattened by a bus.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

djg said:


> Let's say a brake seems useful only every third ride, really useful only every thirtieth ride, and critically useful only every three hundredth: is it really that heavy or that ugly that you don't want it when you need it? It's your can and your brain pan, but IMO public streets are not velodromes and I don't know anybody who can elbow a hummer out of his line.


Gem of wisdom from djg here, and a freebie too. Give it a little extra consideration.

Maybe look at it this way, when your cool fixie friends give you stick for having a brake, you can tell them the even cooler story of how you dropped your chain in traffic, and how, you did the math, and figured, ya know, just cos I have a brake now, doesn't mean I have to use it -- but it's there if a link explodes at the worst possible time.

Don't be fraid to start a trend, even if it's a one man trend.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto. Cool blog. Hope yer around long enough to continue to develope it.


----------



## pcrap (Dec 17, 2005)

To each their own.

And I don't think any of you are going to convince Hollywood to install a brake.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Prolly not. But we can try. Maybe someday we can all be cool and run without brakes, too


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> OK, hope you repeat that the day you drop your chain going down a steep hill, just before you get run over by a bus.....
> 
> BTW, your a idiot.


awesome, thanks! Hope we ride together some day (if I'm still alive). I was just reporting the facts. For starters my '84 Trek I was riding has a q/r rear axle. That's my first problem. Wait, no my first problem is no front brake. OK my second problem is that the rear axle obviously has some slippage - I need a bolt-on.

I've made a choice to run my bike this way and I'm sticking to it for now. I don't ride fast and avoid steep downhills on this bike whenever possible. I know I know.....there's that one time that'll gitcha. "At least" 69 Iraqis died today according to the news. I guess you just never know, so might as well live it up. I was alive enough today to go for a nice long road ride and climb Fargo St. in L.A. and love every minute of it. Thank God for that.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=175635 

BTW - it's "you're".


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*update*



BianchiJoe said:


> Ah well, to each his own. Thank you, Charles Darwin.


Charles Darwin died too.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> ................
> 
> BTW - it's "you're".


Ah, ignorant, opinionated and still has no sense of humor...

BTW, since you didn't get the "your a idiot" gag, you probably didn't catch the grammatical error within it as well. Not to worry-your braincase probably has at best a few weeks left intact, anyways......


----------



## Kiecker (Oct 17, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> It's L.A. babe, image is everything.


Brakes are cool. Brakeless is cool. But if you really want the bombdiggity rock the coaster brake. It hasn't caught on here in L.A. yet but all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

HW- You're just lucky that the chain didn't wrap and bring you to an instant halt out in the middle of the street. When mine slipped off last year it skidded me so hard that the pavement ground a hole right through the tire and then blew the tube. Instant "automatic" braking. I was fortunate that there were no cars around. I make sure the ENO is set for proper tension now.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*ding!*



Dave_Stohler said:


> Ah, ignorant, opinionated and still has no sense of humor...
> 
> BTW, since you didn't get the "your a idiot" gag, you probably didn't catch the grammatical error within it as well. Not to worry-your braincase probably has at best a few weeks left intact, anyways......


game over - you win. 

Have a great day.

Jeff


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> game over - you win.
> 
> .....


No, sorry, *you* lose.........

BTW, Darwin lived to a very advanced age and is noted for being something more than the guy who died slamming into a garbage truck, causing 50,000 people to be late for work......


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sorry I missed this post (I was out of town).*

I like brakes for one simple reason-I can go faster with them than without them. 

True, they can also be life saving devices once in a great while but the real deal is that if I can control my speed in several ways (back pedal effort, skidding, front wheel braking) it frees me up to just ride bike any ol' way I want and big hills become a joy to challenge myself on without worrying about how I'm going to get down from the top of the darn things.

Hollywoods post is a nice FAIR WARNING TO ALL THOSE WHO DON'T RUN A BRAKE ON THEIR FIXTE-Carefully check the chain tension and condition of your chainlinks before every ride! That is it, no reason to say someone should or shouldn't run a brake (BTW I can't ever recall anyone without brakes telling me I am an idiot for running brakes, shouldn't we extend the same courtesy to the brakeless?).

I'm thinking that Hollywood just had a timely reminder to pay attention to what you are doing on a bike-something that happens to every rider with sense no matter what sort of rig or how many brakes you are running. 

I'd rather ride.
No one gets out of here alive.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

It's one thing if all we have to be concerned about is ourselves. However, when riding on the road we have others to consider besides ourselves. What of the bus driver that could have watched helplessly as Hollywood was crushed under his wheels? What of the passengers who may have had to witness it? What of the bystander who might have to render first aid? Lukily, none of this transpired but sounds like it was a close call. Some states require bicycles to have brakes. I just think it's a dumb idea to ride without at least one brake, if not for self preservation then for the sake of others. The lack of courtesy is not in telling Hollywood it's ill advised to ride without a brake. The lack of courtesy is riding without one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm reminded of all those posts over on the General Forum about how another fine upstanding citizen, member of the community and law abiding cyclist gets run over by some teenager who dropped his I-Pod on the floor of daddies car.

Likely how I'll go someday......

Ride your bike.
Do the best you can.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Also reminds me of a local tragedy that happened last year. A long time cyclist (man in his 50's) was commuting from his rural home to his job as director of maintenance at a university. He commuted almost every day along the same county road. The road section was straight with a paved shoulder and white fog line. The morning was bright and sunny. He was riding to the outside of the white line, on the shoulder, minding his own business. A man came upon him from behind in his vehicle. Just as he was overtaking the cyclist an ash dropped from his cigarette into his lap. Instinctively he reached down to brush it off, took his eyes off the road, his vehicle swerved to the right, struck and killed the cyclist. The driver was charged with a felony and was recently aquitted by a jury.

The cyclist was doing everything right. He still died. We are no match.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

wow - an intelligent discussion! How refreshing.

I've had time to do some thinking on my own and while here on this thread reading the varied responses. I do like the simplicity and inherent challenge of riding brakeless, but that day's event did leave an impression (almost on the bus).

for me it was a natural progression to say "I wonder what it would be like..." and lose the brake. A front brake wouldn't have done anything for me that day in traffic as I didn't need to slow down, I needed to speed up! Still, dropping the chain was hairy and the technical reasons for that happening are more important than having a lever to grab. Once I was to the curb it didn't really matter how I came to a stop.

I'm not defending brakeless to the death anymore. I will reconsider it, mostly as an e-brake if I ever do drop a chain again and happen to be going downhill.

and the other cycling death stories ring true - like the two cyclists hit by a catering truck out here near Malibu because the driver's wife was in the back cooking while moving (illegal) and he didn't want to slam on the brakes and make her fall. So he killed a man instead. Pretty sure that rider had two brakes on his bike. And was wearing a helmet. 

JT


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

You need to be out doing something that you can use to update your blog, not screwing around on the internet and worrying about what rbr knuckleheads think of you and your brakeless riding.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> Some states require bicycles to have brakes.


The following quote is in regards to California's regulations for brake requirements on a bicycle. 

"21201. (a) No person shall operate a bicycle on a roadway unless it is equipped with a brake which will enable the operator to make one braked wheel skid on dry, level, clean pavement."

It begs the question whether one could be ticketed on a brakeless fixie even if one could skid the rear wheel. I think the language suggests such. And if it does, then any accident that one gets into on a brakeless fixed would very possibly involve a ticket if not the more serious problem of being at fault due to non-functioning equipment.

This is just another side of things to ponder regardless of one's personal opinions on the need for brakes.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

heh - thanks Fred. I'm pretty picky about what makes it to the blog.

You won't be seeing: "I rode to the market today and bought some milk and when I got home it was sour so I had to ride all the way back and get more". That's not gonna cut it for me 

lots of ideas, just need the time - and weather, it's been raining lots lately. Stay tuned...

and thanks to the other poster for the traffic law info. I think I'll just throw on a dummy lever and zip-tie some cable housing to the frame so it looks like I have brakes.

kidding.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> when riding on the road we have others to consider besides ourselves. What of the bus driver that could have watched helplessly as Hollywood was crushed under his wheels? What of the passengers who may have had to witness it? What of the bystander who might have to render first aid?


"How many people have ever actually been present at a major injury accident, let alone personally intervened by dabbling in blood and body parts? And yet there are thousands upon thousands of fatal and major injury accidents happening every day in all walks of life -- particularly on highways.

Claims that [brakeless or] helmetless riding is a socially actionable offense against others don't cut it with me, any more than claims that gay couples holding hands in public are doing some kind of harm to conservative passersby. The only rational claims that have been made involve public safety and social costs, and bike accidents are the tiniest drop in a huge bucket."

Thanks to De Clark for wording this argument better than I could.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*No guts no glory.*



Mike T. said:


> You're poster boy for Wikipedia's Natural Selection entry!


I agree, with the obvious observation that homeboy survived. Well played, Hollywood.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Pablo said:


> No guts, no glory


_From every dingy basement on every dingy street
I hear every dragging handclap over every dragging beat
That’s just the beat of time-the beat that must go on
If you been trying for years-then we already heard your song

Death or Glory becomes just another story
Death or Glory becomes just another story_​


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*As Borges would have said . . .*



Fredke said:


> _Death or Glory becomes just another story
> Death or Glory becomes just another story_​


We each write our own story for ourselves to define and give meaning to our lives. They will no doubt soon forget my story, assuming they ever knew. I, for one, care not what others think nor how they interpret mine. But as my own protagonist, as we all are in our own, I define my guts and prove my glory. 

But, really, the "no guts no glory" reference was all just a colloquial phrase. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*Hey Hwood*

Bring that fixed broken, er, that boken fixie down here to the velo swap next week. The spring swap ain't so hot compared to fall. That means the beer may last longer 
Half of the cool kids will be there.

P.S. That Dave guy is a poopy pants.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a pretty inane quote. Why does it matter how few or how many have ever witnessed or participated in the aftermath? What matters is that someone may have to and it's because someone else didn't use his brain.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Mel Erickson said:


> That's a pretty inane quote. Why does it matter how few or how many have ever witnessed or participated in the aftermath? What matters is that someone may have to and it's because someone else didn't use his brain.


What's inane is the notion that we have some sort of a social contract obligation to curtail freedom of choice simply to spare others' sensitivities in the astronomically unlikely event that they might witness something distasteful. By your logic, we should lower the freeway speed limit to 25 mph lest someone have to deal with the unpleasantness of a collision, and outlaw bikinis for fat people.

I think it's a good idea to ride with a brake, but not for the reason you claim.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> and thanks to the other poster for the traffic law info. I think I'll just throw on a dummy lever and zip-tie some cable housing to the frame so it looks like I have brakes.
> 
> kidding.


now that is humor! i like it.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BianchiJoe said:


> What's inane is the notion that we have some sort of a social contract obligation to curtail freedom of choice simply to spare others' sensitivities in the astronomically unlikely event that they might witness something distasteful. By your logic, we should lower the freeway speed limit to 25 mph lest someone have to deal with the unpleasantness of a collision, and outlaw bikinis for fat people.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to ride with a brake, but not for the reason you claim.


Bit of an exageration...while the speed limit might not be 25mph on the freeway, there still is a speed limit. Plus most states I know inspect your automobile regularly for saftey before you can get it registered not to mention a long list of things automakers have to do just to get goverment approval for new cars.

I don't really care much either, but riding brakeless is way too slow for me.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

ChuckUni said:


> Bit of an exageration...while the speed limit might not be 25mph on the freeway, there still is a speed limit. Plus most states I know inspect your automobile regularly for saftey before you can get it registered not to mention a long list of things automakers have to do just to get goverment approval for new cars..


Yes, it is an exaggeration, to make a point (see below). But the laws you mention are not written simply so that people can avoid the discomfort of witnessing an accident or its aftermath. In fact, the quotation I posted states this clearly:

"The only rational claims that have been made involve *public safety* and social costs, and bike accidents are the tiniest drop in a huge bucket."

In other words, you can advocate brakes for any number of perfectly sound reasons, and I agree with most of them. But the assertion that we have an obligation to use one so that others don't have to deal with the discomfort of witnessing an accident is absurd -- as absurd as the exaggerated examples I offered.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BianchiJoe said:


> Yes, it is an exaggeration, to make a point (see below). But the laws you mention are not written simply so that people can avoid the discomfort of witnessing an accident or its aftermath. In fact, the quotation I posted states this clearly:
> 
> "The only rational claims that have been made involve *public safety* and social costs, and bike accidents are the tiniest drop in a huge bucket."
> 
> In other words, you can advocate brakes for any number of perfectly sound reasons, and I agree with most of them. But the assertion that we have an obligation to use one so that others don't have to deal with the discomfort of witnessing an accident is absurd -- as absurd as the exaggerated examples I offered.


Yeah, but those auto laws are there to help people avoid accidents and thier aftermath. Total numbers of brakeless riders (or even bike riders in general) in accidents might be a tiny drop in the bucket, but per capita I would *guess* that thier accident rate is pretty high.

Whatever though. Point being if I took out some brakeless rider in my car and killed them because of thier carelessness I would probably be pretty freaked out about. If someone like my mom did so, she would probably be devastated....mostly because she would blame herself. So are you obligated to use a brake? Dunno. I don't drive my car around with bald tires in the rain....it's not very responsible.

That being said, I don't know how dangerous brakeless is if you are careful enough, in flat situations. Around here with plenty of 15%+ hills it would be stupid. Not saying you couldn't do it, but if the chain came off you would be going 30+mph almost instantly.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

ChuckUni said:


> Yeah, but those auto laws are there to help people avoid accidents and thier aftermath..


They are there to help them avoid accidents _for reasons of public safety_, not to shield the squeamish. Sure it's unfortunate when someone does something irresponsible and gets hurt and other see it, but what are you gonna do? Cover the world with padding and pillows? People are always going to do stuff that might get themselves hurt and every great once in awhile someone might witness it. It's called life. If we really want to protect everyone's safety and sensibilities, we should probably not ride our bikes or drive our cars at all. But I've never heard of a component of the social contract that says I have an obligation to spare you the remote chance that you might someday see me get hurt, even if it's my own fault. There, I'm done. Carry on as you deem necessary.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That has my vote!*



BianchiJoe said:


> .....and outlaw bikinis for fat people.


......


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BianchiJoe said:


> They are there to help them avoid accidents _for reasons of public safety_, not to shield the squeamish. Sure it's unfortunate when someone does something irresponsible and gets hurt and other see it, but what are you gonna do? Cover the world with padding and pillows? People are always going to do stuff that might get themselves hurt and every great once in awhile someone might witness it. It's called life. If we really want to protect everyone's safety and sensibilities, we should probably not ride our bikes or drive our cars at all. But I've never heard of a component of the social contract that says I have an obligation to spare you the remote chance that you might someday see me get hurt, even if it's my own fault. There, I'm done. Carry on as you deem necessary.


I don't think someone needs to Nerf the world.....hell I think people should be allowed to do what they please. But in some (most?) situations it just makes sense to run a brake....I don't drive my car 130mph through school zones (most days)...it's just respect for other people.

And just because you would be on a bike doesn't mean your the only one that could get seriously hurt. But like you said....carry on.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Pablo said:


> But, really, the "no guts no glory" reference was all just a colloquial phrase. Don't take it too seriously.


Wasn't being serious. Just being a wiseass.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*I figured as much . . .*



Fredke said:


> Wasn't being serious. Just being a wiseass.


No worries and well-played. I just tend to react poorly towards parentalism.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

There oughta be a law that everyone who rides a bike has to ride a fixie without brakes. Stand back and watch the carnage.

I'm no holier than thou saint trying to make the world safe for everyone. It just seems that riding a fixed gear without brakes is being selfish and inconsiderate. Also illegal in many states.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fredke said:


> _From every dingy basement on every dingy street_
> _I hear every dragging handclap over every dragging beat_
> _That’s just the beat of time-the beat that must go on_
> _If you been trying for years-then we already heard your song_
> ...


you forgot the verse before that--best one in the song IMO....

'N' every gimmick hungry yob digging gold from rock 'n' roll
Grabs the mike to tell us he'll die before he's sold
But I believe in this-and it's been tested by research
That he who f###s nuns will later join the church


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> you forgot the verse before that--best one in the song IMO....
> 
> 'N' every gimmick hungry yob digging gold from rock 'n' roll
> Grabs the mike to tell us he'll die before he's sold
> ...


I completely agree that this is the best verse, not only in the song but perhaps in all of rock and roll.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*blog update*



FatTireFred said:


> You need to be out doing something that you can use to update your blog, not screwing around on the internet and worrying about what rbr knuckleheads think of you and your brakeless riding.


due to the thousands of requests for new material, I have added an entry to my blog. 

Fixed gear content: I have shelved the brakeless Trek for the time being and have been riding my Surly Cross Check fixed lately, with front AND rear brakes. At least once a week on the 24 mile each way commute through LA. 

I have started a rumor to myself that I may throw some knobbies on it for this weekend's Bikes 'n Beers mtb ride in The OC. Never really ridden fixed in the dirt before....on 700c wheels and drop bars. Guess there's a first time for ever' thang.

Dog speed,
HW


----------



## Kiecker (Oct 17, 2005)

Weak! With the weight of your fenders I figure the least you could do is get rid of those brakes. Fixed in the dirt is where it's at. Hopefully we can find some gnarly steep ass switch backs and let it rip. 

Bring a whistle. "COMING DOWN!!"


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kiecker said:


> Weak! With the weight of your fenders I figure the least you could do is get rid of those brakes. Fixed in the dirt is where it's at. Hopefully we can find some gnarly steep ass switch backs and let it rip.
> 
> Bring a whistle. "COMING DOWN!!"


here are the fenders in question, which I'm a little nervous about turning into toothpicks after my first HOLEE SIHT! bail-off.

and for the record y'all...Kiecker here rides a Surly 1x1 in fixed mode and I have a hard time keeping up with him off-road, uphill or down. Boy ain't right.

HW


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Very nice fenders. Did you make them? What are they doing on a Cross Check? Also dig the purple cable yoke. I had a pair on an old Cannondale mtb that I gave to my son. I think I'm going to try and get them back when I see him in May. May be a tough bargain to strike as he likes them too.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Fixed off-road, running around in his underwear, and resurrecting his own flamewar thread. Hollywood's either completely out of his mind or one badass mother...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

'bout damn time... was starting to wonder whether I've been checking every week for nuthin. 

so you caved to brake peer pressure? freak. maybe a marzie-like story of love scorned in the works?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*wood fenders*



Mel Erickson said:


> Very nice fenders. Did you make them? What are they doing on a Cross Check?


the fenders come from River City Cycles in Oregon. Hand made using 5 or 6 different exotic woods. Mine are Zebrawood. About $150 - $200 / pr. They also make wood chainguards. Dig them, man.

They are keeping me dry on my Cross Check. It's my commuter.

http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/default.php?cPath=130


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

I cant see what all the fuss is about running a brake.. just get a small lever one and put it somewhere inconspicuous..

I dont aggree with you guys either about how you need to do it for societys sake.. you have the free will to do whatever you want...

I used to ride a motorcycle, but I sold it because my mom didnt want me driving back and forth from college on it.. I didnt do it because i wanted to, I didnt do it because I had to (it was mine, she had no say) I did it because I care about her and I didnt want to make her upset, thinking about me getting hurt of killed, or even having it happen..

your choice to ride without a brake is yours. I personally have ridden bikes enough to know that when you need to stop, the rear wheel doesnt cut it.. you need both if at least the front. I couldnt tell you how many times I have easily locked up the rear just riding (although i do usually ride very strong brakes) but still the rear brake just doesnt seem to have the stopping power needed.

I wouldnt ride without a brake, one of my reasons is i have a flip flop hub and a freewheel on the other side.. but most of all, because it is a saftery precaution because if i need it, I know it is there.

I do alot of dumb things, but when I have the chance to do something smart, I just think of it as one less thing that can go wrong... 

now if i could only cure aids..


----------



## Kiecker (Oct 17, 2005)

tamu said:


> now if i could only cure aids..


....until then you can sponsor me! 

www.aidslifecycle.org/6643

And yes I'm riding the 585 miles on my fixed gear bike (approximately 165,000 crank revolutions in case you were wondering). Oh and this bike does have a front brake (my track bike is my only brakeless).


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 18, 2006)

*The Rules of Riding Brakeless*

1. No Sissies allowed.

That's really the only rule. You see, Sissies tend to whine and *****, and that gets extremely annoying.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

audiobomber said:


> 1. No Sissies allowed.
> 
> That's really the only rule. You see, Sissies tend to whine and *****, and that gets extremely annoying.


 i totally agree. stupid people should kill themselves asap. the planet is too crowded anyway and we need better genes to improve mankind.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*no doubt!*



colker1 said:


> i totally agree. stupid people should kill themselves asap. the planet is too crowded anyway and we need better genes to improve mankind.


ex-L.A. Dodger pitcher Steve Howe rolled his pickup and was killed yesterday. I guess he was stupid. I hope his kids understand.

Meanwhile I'm sitting here alive and well in my boxers with some popcorn...lovin' this thread! Well, not _loving_ it... I'm saving that for drunkcyclist.com

I love you guys man!

HW


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*like Meatloaf said...*



RocketDog said:


> Fixed off-road, running around in his underwear, and resurrecting his own flamewar thread. Hollywood's either completely out of his mind or one badass mother...


2 outta 3 ain't bad.

I couldn't get the 29er knobbies squeezed into my Cross Check, so I had to scrap the fixie-dirt ride......for now.

Underwear....check.
Re-Flame.....check.

and I'm going with the "out of my mind" vote.

I got to see the ti Phil Wood / Mojo bike on this forum in person at Sea Otter. Sextacular. And Brent has tight buns.

hw J


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> ex-L.A. Dodger pitcher Steve Howe rolled his pickup and was killed yesterday. I guess he was stupid. I hope his kids understand.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm sitting here alive and well in my boxers with some popcorn...lovin' this thread! Well, not _loving_ it... I'm saving that for drunkcyclist.com
> 
> ...


any adult that calls other adults "sissies" is an absolute moron. LOL. i won't even call him a retard cause i respect retards. he won't be missed, i tell you. some people are just a waste of food and clothing.
i'm lovin this thread too. keep it alive!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> 2 outta 3 ain't bad.
> 
> I couldn't get the 29er knobbies squeezed into my Cross Check, so I had to scrap the fixie-dirt ride......for now.
> 
> ...


"bad ass MF".... LOL!!!!!! which high school is he studying??? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

the progression for me has been: # brakes = # kids. well... sorta. i run a front brake and we are expecting a second kid. so maybe get another fixee with a front brake???

If I get hurt because I am brakeless I am dicking my wife and kids trying to be a messenger hipster wannabe.

brakes wont always save you, but they might someday.

but holy **** does it feel good riding brakeless fixee with no helmet and a good buzz on a sunny day! add the front ebrake and a comfy helmet and you are 99% there. magic dragon ride!

I have met hollywood and he is a witty and humorous guy and it's funny how he gets all the internet dorks here razzed up.

who has the hottest buns? howard dean or newt gingrich? i know i am getting political here, but dems have hotter buns than repubs. if you dont count hilary clinton. too doughy.

who here thought geraldine ferraro was hot? i was like 10 so i didnt think she was hot. but was the general consensus from voters that you would hit it or not? i think with hilary clinton the answer is definately NOT. from any direction, even in the dark.

this pic is begging for a little photoshop


----------

